

Atlanta HackerNews Meetup #2: Thursday Mar 11th 7pm at Rira Pub - seekely
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=376015031398

======
malegna
Just in time for St. Patricks. Awesome :)

------
jhancock
Would you mind making this a facebook group or find some other subscription
notice mechanism? I can't make Thursday's meetup but would like an easy way to
get notice of future ones. The chance of me missing a notice on HN is high.

Also per a comment below that there is a python meetup at the same time. Maybe
these notices/calendars can be consolidated for IT meetups in Atlanta?

~~~
seekely
A facebook group was created
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=354809954022>

------
yacin
How regular are HackerNews meetups in Atlanta? Is there a calendar for future
ones? I'd like to go, but I'll be out of town this Thursday :|.

~~~
seekely
A facebook group was created
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=354809954022>

------
rranshous
this is @ the same time (7:30pm) as the python-atlanta monthly meetup

<http://www.meetup.com/python-atlanta/calendar/12579189/>

~~~
myaccount
@rranshous

Both of these events look great, so it's a shame they're scheduled at the same
time. I'm sure this wasn't done on purpose, but now I have a tough decision to
make...

